# med gas problem



## izzyduke (Sep 13, 2012)

Just wondering how many other people have problems with copper male and female adapters leaking at the threads after brazing. 

As we all know after you braze copper ..you have taken the temper out it turning it into soft copper. After which you thread a anealed fitting into a non anealed fitting = lots of leaks. 

the solution would be to use brass ..if anyone made a male or female adapter under 1 1/2 that is!! to the best of my knowledge they dont!!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

You may not get the answer you require or like if you don't post an intro first


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Compression fittings or sharkbites til you post an intro


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I just wrap the whole duehicky with ducttape lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

have you read the medgas code book ?

i think not


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I would go with a cpvc and abs combo fitting then use a quick set epoxy to cover all threads.


----------



## izzyduke (Sep 13, 2012)

Bayside500 said:


> have you read the medgas code book ?
> 
> i think not


not only read it ..but memorized it enough to pass the stupid test with a 97 percent thanx ..next.
:no:


----------



## izzyduke (Sep 13, 2012)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> I would go with a cpvc and abs combo fitting then use a quick set epoxy to cover all threads.


 u go ahead and do that than.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

izzyduke said:


> Just wondering how many other people have problems with copper male and female adapters leaking at the threads after brazing.
> 
> As we all know after you braze copper ..you have taken the temper out it turning it into soft copper. After which you thread a anealed fitting into a non anealed fitting = lots of leaks.
> 
> *the solution would be to use brass ..if anyone made a male or female adapter under 1 1/2 that is!! to the best of my knowledge they dont*!!


You haven't been looking to hard.


----------



## izzyduke (Sep 13, 2012)

Protech said:


> You haven't been looking to hard.


 ok i admit my office sucks!! 16 man hours and all i got was (they dont make em) any advice and i would owe you 1.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

izzyduke said:


> ok i admit my office sucks!! 16 man hours and all i got was (they dont make em) any advice and i would owe you 1.


Best advice!
Ask your foreman.


----------



## izzyduke (Sep 13, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Best advice!
> Ask your foreman.


way beyond the forman at this point..really this is crazy that no one else has this problem in the med gas biz!!!??
@ this point i ready to say find me a supplier for brass male adapters X sweat 1/2" to 1 1/4" and i will come and work for you next summer for free , one week( 7 days) . i really need the vaca btw.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

izzyduke said:


> Just wondering how many other people have problems with copper male and female adapters leaking at the threads after brazing.
> 
> As we all know after you braze copper ..you have taken the temper out it turning it into soft copper. After which you thread a anealed fitting into a non anealed fitting = lots of leaks.
> 
> the solution would be to use brass ..if anyone made a male or female adapter under 1 1/2 that is!! to the best of my knowledge they dont!!


We have those fittings here, in brass from 1/2 inch all the way through to 6" they are called tube bushes and are available in male and female thread. However they wouldn't fit your fittings as we use BSP standard thread, and you guys (I think) use NPT threads


----------



## izzyduke (Sep 13, 2012)

Adamche said:


> We have those fittings here, in brass from 1/2 inch all the way through to 6" they are called tube bushes and are available in male and female thread. However they wouldn't fit your fittings as we use BSP standard thread, and you guys (I think) use NPT threads


 bummer .. i always wanted to goto australia...maby i can get the company to adopt BSP standard.. can you get 1 1/4 threaded check valves for ox use to go with those 1 1/4 tube bush's?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

izzyduke said:


> bummer .. i always wanted to goto australia...maby i can get the company to adopt BSP standard.. can you get 1 1/4 threaded check valves for ox use to go with those 1 1/4 tube bush's?


Yep all sizes available, also flared fittings from1/8th to 3"


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Cello Products of Canada makes a full range of cast brass adapters. 
http://www.cello.on.ca/pricelists/US/pdf/USCastNov1-2010.pdf
And, they have US distribution;
http://www.cello.on.ca/reps.html


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

izzyduke said:


> way beyond the forman at this point..really this is crazy that no one else has this problem in the med gas biz!!!??
> @ this point i ready to say find me a supplier for brass male adapters X sweat 1/2" to 1 1/4" and i will come and work for you next summer for free , one week( 7 days) . i really need the vaca btw.


I'm in Texas and there is 1/2" to 4" female and male cast brass fitting's


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

so you all found cleaned and capped FIP adapters ?

in brass ?


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

That's weird, I had the same situation this week. 1 1/2" male adapter on a pump. I took it apart and cleaned it up and put new tape back on it. It held up. Very odd


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

No threaded fittings allowed on Med gas!


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

gasaman said:


> No threaded fittings allowed on Med gas!


Thats funny. Ive installed tons of threaded fittings on medgas. All of the pressure sensors for alarm panels are threaded. At least all the ones ive seen. Most zones valves have threaded ports too.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought it was typical practice to nitrogen purge while brazing to keep the copper from molecular changes...but what do I know I'm just a dumb plumber lol

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I though the nitro was so that nothing oxidized inside the pipe


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I though the nitro was so that nothing oxidized inside the pipe


 






Yes. Dry nitrogen is to prevent the copper oxide from forming on the inside of the copper tubing. Copper oxide is the black ash that's left behind if no nitrogen is used.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes. Dry nitrogen is to prevent the copper oxide from forming on the inside of the copper tubing. Copper oxide is the black ash that's left behind if no nitrogen is used.


Well I heard from a guy it was so the molecules stayed the same ... And all the time I though it was about oxidation


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Well I heard from a guy it was so the molecules stayed the same ... And all the time I though it was about oxidation


Oh I'm sorry I thought that oxidation was in fact a break down on the molecular structure causing a release of byproduct from the copper turning into soot. Hmm seems like instead of politely describing stuff around here everyone is kind of stand-offish. Not saying I know everything, or even anything compared to the know it alls on here....just don't think it's right to make fun of or trash on someone who makes a statement without being decent enough to explain something first. But then again that's like me saying I know a lot of old plumbers and they all kind of think like that anyways...

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

reedplumber said:


> Oh I'm sorry I thought that oxidation was in fact a break down on the molecular structure causing a release of byproduct from the copper turning into soot. Hmm seems like instead of politely describing stuff around here everyone is kind of stand-offish. Not saying I know everything, or even anything compared to the know it alls on here....just don't think it's right to make fun of or trash on someone who makes a statement without being decent enough to explain something first. But then again that's like me saying I know a lot of old plumbers and they all kind of think like that anyways...
> 
> Sent from a rotary phone.


Ouch ... LOL


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

reedplumber said:


> ....Hmm seems like instead of politely describing stuff around here everyone is kind of stand-offish....


It's all good RP. It wouldn't be the PZ if there wasn't a shot across the bow now and then.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, and another thing. Don't call Oldschool "old". He's very sensitive about his age.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Oh, and another thing. Don't call Oldschool "old". He's very sensitive about his age.


My bad. Old school I sent you a message with an apology, took everything out of context had a rough day not your fault deepest apologies to all for my incoherent babbling

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Oh, and another thing. Don't call Oldschool "old". He's very sensitive about his age.


Sorry my bad. Old school I sent you a message with a formal apology. Rough day took everything out of context. Sorry to all of you for my incoherent babbling...

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

reedplumber said:


> My bad. Old school I sent you a message with an apology, took everything out of context had a rough day not your fault deepest apologies to all for my incoherent babbling
> 
> Sent from a rotary phone.


No problem .. Like I said in PM ... Not picking on you ... Just though it was funny ... I would rather laugh here than be in a feud ...

Live and learn ... Tomorrow you will be a lot smarter than you were today


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo9AH4vG2wA&sns=em


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo9ah4vg2wa&sns=em


wtf


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> wtf


:laughing::jester:


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo9AH4vG2wA&sns=em


Lmao

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## izzyduke (Sep 13, 2012)

gasaman said:


> No threaded fittings allowed on Med gas!


 most medgas equipment has threaded connections ..vac pumps , compressors, eosc, valves , pressure,sensors. manifold headers, gauges.. I believe that code is refering to the piping system past the connection of the equipment


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

izzyduke said:


> most medgas equipment has threaded connections ..vac pumps , compressors, eosc, valves , pressure,sensors. manifold headers, gauges.. I believe that code is refering to the piping system past the connection of the equipment


hey izzyduke at at least u werent accused of being a thief first time out

I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


----------



## izzyduke (Sep 13, 2012)

acid waste said:


> hey izzyduke at at least u werent accused of being a thief first time out
> 
> I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


 what do you mean , who accused you of being a thief???:huh:


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

izzyduke said:


> what do you mean , who accused you of being a thief???:huh:


the first time i made a post i was selling some flush valves i bought on the cheap n did not make an intro apparently its a very big thing in pz so since i didnt i was accused of being a thief because i didnt do an intro

I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

acid waste said:


> the first time i made a post i was selling some flush valves i bought on the cheap n did not make an intro apparently its a very big thing in pz so since i didnt i was accused of being a thief because i didnt do an intro
> 
> I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


 Did you sell all the flush valves??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Did you sell all the flush valves??


They were going so cheap I bet a crack head bought it to turn a profit.:jester::thumbup:

In case some sensitive person missed that, that was a joke.


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> They were going so cheap I bet a crack head bought it to turn a profit.:jester::thumbup:
> 
> In case some sensitive person missed that, that was a joke.


however it was not a crackhead it was a R/E Management Co that was not being allowed to use these anymore due to their clients "GREEN" movement and they couldnt return them to supplier being that they had possessed them over the time period allotted to be able to be eligible for return you f-ing smart or I should say dumbass LMFAO now thats funny go ahead say something if you like or are you sensitive 

I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

acid waste said:


> however it was not a crackhead it was a R/E Management Co that was not being allowed to use these anymore due to their clients "GREEN" movement and they couldnt return them to supplier being that they had possessed them over the time period allotted to be able to be eligible for return you f-ing smart or I should say dumbass LMFAO now thats funny go ahead say something if you like or are you sensitive
> 
> I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


:thumbup::laughing:


----------

